# what could live in my nano Exo Terra?



## emmilllyyy

I currently have my baby crestie in a nano Exo terra, and he is due to move up to a bigger tank next month. I have no clue about amphibians whatsoever, but would it be possible to house any small species of amphibians in a nano Exo Terra? (20cmx20cmx30cm)

emily:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No. Def not.


----------



## Gaz1987

Morgan Freeman said:


> No. Def not.


Rather than a blunt answer give reasoning as emmilllyyy has said she has no idea about amphibs so it would be best to give her a better more detailed answer.

It is possible to house amphibs in that size enclosure but only for growing them up similar to what you have done with the crestie. As it is a little small for any amphibs especially once it is setup with the things they will need.

If you are interested in amphibs then getting some young frogs to grow on in that viv would be fine but you would need to get a larger viv sorted so they can be housed once they are larger.
Obviously not all young amphibs can be grown on in there due to some species being larger as young than others but the answer is YES but only for a limited selection of species.

Hope that helps a little more.


----------



## emmilllyyy

Gaz1987 said:


> Rather than a blunt answer give reasoning as emmilllyyy has said she has no idea about amphibs so it would be best to give her a better more detailed answer.
> 
> It is possible to house amphibs in that size enclosure but only for growing them up similar to what you have done with the crestie. As it is a little small for any amphibs especially once it is setup with the things they will need.
> If you are interested in amphibs then getting some young frogs to grow on in that viv would be fine but you would need to get a larger viv sorted so they can be housed once they are larger.
> Obviously not all young amphibs can be grown on in there due to some species being larger as young than others but the answer is YES but only for a limited selection of species.
> 
> Hope that helps a little more.


thanks for the advice:2thumb: i went to my local rep shop to get some mice and the little milk frogs caught my eye, so ill do some research on them and hopefully it will be an okay tank for them to be in for a limited amount of time :lol2:

thankyou again!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Gaz1987 said:


> Rather than a blunt answer give reasoning as emmilllyyy has said she has no idea about amphibs so it would be best to give her a better more detailed answer.
> 
> It is possible to house amphibs in that size enclosure but only for growing them up similar to what you have done with the crestie. As it is a little small for any amphibs especially once it is setup with the things they will need.
> 
> If you are interested in amphibs then getting some young frogs to grow on in that viv would be fine but you would need to get a larger viv sorted so they can be housed once they are larger.
> Obviously not all young amphibs can be grown on in there due to some species being larger as young than others but the answer is YES but only for a limited selection of species.
> 
> Hope that helps a little more.


Ok I will.

It is possible to house amphibs in that size enclosure but only for growing them up similar to what you have done with the crestie. As it is a little small for any amphibs especially once it is setup with the things they will need.

If you are interested in amphibs then getting some young frogs to grow on in that viv would be fine but you would need to get a larger viv sorted so they can be housed once they are larger.
Obviously not all young amphibs can be grown on in there due to some species being larger as young than others but the answer is YES but only for a limited selection of species.


----------



## Gaz1987

Grow up. Copy and pasting my answer isn't clever it just clogs the thread.

This hobby is still very small in the UK so giving explainations will help people and possibly encourage more into the hobby if people are a little more helpful.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Gaz1987 said:


> *Grow up. Copy and pasting my answer isn't clever it just clogs the thread.
> *
> This hobby is still very small in the UK so giving explainations will help people and possibly encourage more into the hobby if people are a little more helpful.


Was there any need for that hostility?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Gaz1987 said:


> Grow up. Copy and pasting my answer isn't clever it just clogs the thread.
> 
> This hobby is still very small in the UK so giving explainations will help people and possibly encourage more into the hobby if people are a little more helpful.


Get out of phibs! We don't need anymore people turning this place into the lizard section  

On a serious note. That tank would be ok for 2 small milk frogs for maybe a month or so. I kept mine in a faunarium for just over a month then moved them up to a 45x45x60 exo terra  they love their space for running and jumping and are very active at night.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Gaz1987 said:


> Grow up. Copy and pasting my answer isn't clever it just clogs the thread.
> 
> This hobby is still very small in the UK so giving explainations will help people and possibly encourage more into the hobby if people are a little more helpful.


Just a little joke Gaz.


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha!
Personally, I wouldn't bother with using the nano for amphibians unless the frogs you want are really small. They grow so quickly and you'll find yourself needing to buy a larger viv within a couple of weeks.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> haha!
> Personally, I wouldn't bother with using the nano for amphibians unless the frogs you want are really small. They grow so quickly and you'll find yourself needing to buy a larger viv within a couple of weeks.


Yeah, my milks and mossy's were only in 30x30x45 for a short time so in there it would be a month at the longest I would imagine.

And the milks were tiny.


----------



## KatiePearce

Horned frog?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

KatiePearce said:


> Horned frog?


Definitely not, my horned frog would fill the whole space, they are huge things and grow VERY quickly and even a small one I think would be too big for one of these.

They are tiny tanks at 20x20x30.


----------



## KatiePearce

Mines 30x30x30 And the frog is about the size of a £2 coin, will upgrade as he/she grows. Ate 3 pinkies in a row :/ lol.


----------



## jme2049

KatiePearce said:


> Mines 30x30x30 And the frog is about the size of a £2 coin, will upgrade as he/she grows. Ate 3 pinkies in a row :/ lol.


Not sure you should be feeding it that many pinkies at that size. They should only be a treat.


----------



## KatiePearce

Just wanted to make sure it had supplements and vits as it had been in a pet shop for 6 weeks or more. Wouldn't normally feed that much and usually feed earthworms and sometimes crickets, pinkies as a treat once a month.


----------



## Nix

Fair warning milkies grow so quickly. Mine went straight into a 45 x 45 x 60 live planted exo terra but then they were a bit older. About an inch and a half in length. They are now fully grown females.


----------

